# PC verabschiedet sich bei WoW



## |L1n3 (9. Oktober 2007)

Also ein bekannter hat seinen PC vorbeigebracht auf dem sein Sohn WoW zockt. Nun beklagt der sich über regelrechte dauerabstürze beim WoW zocken ! Ich hab ihn jetzt hier stehen, da ich aber das WoW Passwort nicht hab kann ich damit nicht testen. Habe SuperPi, Prime95, Cinebench R10 und 3dMark03 durchlaufen lassen (alles mehrmals) aber ging alles glatt. Werde später mal noch mit CS:S probieren aber ich denke nicht das es da Probleme gibt.

Habt ihr eine Vermutung warum ausgerechnet bei WoW ?

Hardware:
AMD Athlon XP 'T-Bred' 2400+
Asrock K7VT4A Pro
512 MiB RAM von JadeStar (jaja ich kenn die marke so gut wie ihr )
nVidia GeForce FX5200  mit kleinem Passivkühler
Netzteil ist 0815  300 Watt aber ich denke für die Hardware reicht es aus

Ich habe zuerst den Verdacht bei der Grafikkarte gehabt da diese doch schon recht warm wird, aber da es nach 20 maligem loop von 3dmark03 kein absturz gab bin ich mir da nichtmehr so sicher. Die CPU bleibt mit 42°C nach 30min Prime95 recht kühl.

edit: OS ist Windows 2000 Professional SP4.0


----------



## Kovsk (9. Oktober 2007)

Die Graka ist passiv, mmmmm, also WoW ist ja so ein Game, was man mehre Stunden am stück zockt, und da wird die Graka ja über längere Zeit belastet, vtl. wird die zu heiß. Schau dir mal die Temps(GPU) nach 2-3 3dmark 03 durchläufen an, mit Everest sollte das gehen.


----------



## eSpox (9. Oktober 2007)

Wie stürtzt er den ab? Mit Bluescreen? Wenn nicht dann bei Systemsteuerung auto. Neustart deaktivieren.Ich habe ja zurzeit auch ein Theard laufen. Wenn es genau so bei dir ist wird es das NZ sein.Bei mir ergeben Test's + Burn-in Test's  auch nix.

2.) Stürtzt der Pc immer bei der gleiche Stelle ab? Wielange braucht der pc(vom starten des Games bis zum absturtz)

3.) Nur bei Wow? versuch mal z.b fifa demo usw.


----------



## |L1n3 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Wie stürtzt er den ab? Mit Bluescreen? Wenn nicht dann bei Systemsteuerung auto. Neustart deaktivieren.Ich habe ja zurzeit auch ein Theard laufen. Wenn es genau so bei dir ist wird es das NZ sein.Bei mir ergeben Test's + Burn-in Test's  auch nix.
> 
> 2.) Stürtzt der Pc immer bei der gleiche Stelle ab? Wielange braucht der pc(vom starten des Games bis zum absturtz)
> 
> 3.) Nur bei Wow? versuch mal z.b fifa demo usw.


Das weiss ich halt eben alles nich so genau .. hab vergessen mich danach zu erkundigen. Andere Spiele ausser WoW sind Warcraft III und CS1.6 also nicht so die kracher die, die GPU aufheizen. achja: nicht NZ sondern NT !! 

@Kovsk: Die FX5200 hat keinen GPU-Sensor ! Deswegen hat Everest auch nix zum anzeigen, aber Warm ist die auf jedenfall. Kann man den 3dMark irgendwie in AutoLoop setzen ? weil wenn ich mal das ende verpass dann hat die ja 5 min zum abkühlen.


----------



## Kovsk (9. Oktober 2007)

Ne sowas gibts net, musst wohl daneben sitzen bleiben


----------



## AlexanderPCT (9. Oktober 2007)

wtf? du hast doch das hächchen in den einstellungen "loopall tests"


----------



## eSpox (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich würd sagen mach es einfach mal so wie ich:

prime95 an und im Hintergrund laufen lassen(small FFT'S)     +

3DMark06 Im Vordergrund laufen lassen(einstellen das er länger als 13 minuten läuft,um so länger um so besser/1h were gut/)....Warten....Warten...Warten

Als ich vom einkaufen wiederkamm sah ich das mein Pc neugestartet hatte = NT muss kaputt sein(instabil), warum das NT? Ganz klar, Ich hatte vorhher Ram , CPU  usw. getestet und Brun-In Test habe ich auch gemacht,keine fehler(Error's) wurden gefunden. Und mein Pc ist bei den tests auch nicht abgesoffen. Mein Problem habe ich jetzt gefunden.Und freue mich immernoch da mein hersteller jetzt den Pc zurück nehmen muss^^.


PS: MAch ma Burn-in test von Passmark und setzte alles vom CPU , Ram , usw. auf 100. Läuft ja nur 15 Minuten in der Demo Version. Und wenn dann da nix gefunden wurde dann einfach so wie oben angegeben.

Hoffe konnte helfen.


----------

